# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Had some GMO corn on the cob tonight

## Danke

//

----------


## dannno

It is bad because you are funding Monsanto who lobbies government as much as any corporation on the planet when you could be funding a local farmer trying to feed his family.

Also, it might give you nut cancer.

----------


## Danke

> It is bad because you are funding Monsanto who lobbies government as much as any corporation on the planet when you could be funding a local farmer trying to feed his family.
> 
> Also, it might give you nut cancer.


Nut cancer?!!?!

Why didn't you PM me this info sooner?

----------


## dannno

> It’s not just the ingredient glyphosate which we have to be concerned about. There are just too many chemicals in GM (genetically modified) crops, which are very toxic. A recent report published by Scientific American shows that the pesticides used on conventional and GMO crops are endocrine disruptors.
> 
> They found that as many as 30 out of the 37 used pesticides in today’s crops mimicked male sex hormones. It was found that they blocked or mimicked testosterone  and other androgen’s which can lead to many different types of health problems including low fertility and *testicular cancer*.



http://naturalliving360.com/gm-food-...isruption.html

The rest of the article is also very good.

----------


## dannno

What would be a lot worse than eating the corn would be eating animals who live on GMO corn.

That's why you want grass fed meats.

----------


## Danke

Dannno, the new Debby Downer.

----------


## dannno

> Dannno, the new Debby Downer.


No way.

Just find something like this:



And try not to creep out the nice veggie stand lady too much.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> What is in the diet of a StormCommander?




???

----------


## eduardo89

> It is bad because you are funding Monsanto who lobbies government as much as any corporation on the planet when you could be funding a local farmer trying to feed his family.
> 
> Also, it might give you nut cancer.


I did an internship at Monsanto's legal department. Great bunch of guys working there.

----------


## Danke

> And try not to creep out the nice veggie stand lady too much.


O.K.

She into cervix stimulation?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> *Am I bad?*
> 
> 
> *I tasted good.*
> 
> I saw a *unnaturally big* corn husk that was like 2000 years old in Mesa Verde, CO.  It was GMO, so I have been told.  *Natural* corn * is very small*.  
> 
> 
> Does GMO give one gas?  or is it the German beer?
> ...



you trying to tell us something, Danke??

----------


## AFPVet

> No way.
> 
> Just find something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And try not to creep out the nice veggie stand lady too much.


There's nothing like fresh (non-GMO) sweet corn! Nummy num num nummy!

----------


## eduardo89

> you trying to tell us something, Danke??


Dirty mind kiwi strikes again.

----------


## ItsTime

I get mine with extra GMO tastes better.

----------


## Danke

//

----------


## kill the banks

I heard it will interfere with  your gut bacteria ... eventually you mutate into a malformed psychopath bankster

----------


## eduardo89

> No $#@!.  What is in the air in NM?
> 
> 'course, I'm now thinking of moving down there.


Dust, mostly. Some jet fuel as well where she lives.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Dust, mostly. Some jet fuel as well where she lives.


cow poop, too.  don't forget the cows.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> No $#@!.  What is in the air in NM?
> 
> 'course, I'm now thinking of moving down there.


guaranteed you've been here before.  and if you managed to avoid living in this place i offer a hearty "congratulations" to you.

----------


## Danke

> guaranteed you've been here before.  and if you managed to avoid living in this place i offer a hearty "congratulations" to you.


Been there many times.  I like that part of the US.

But a chubby gal thought she was too good for me a long time ago in Albuquerque on a TDY.  So I guess the chicks kinda suck there.

----------


## Lishy

> I did an internship at Monsanto's legal department. Great bunch of guys working there.



How was it?


Also,  my general opinion on GMOs:
I don't think GMOs are bad, and it has helped a lot without the need of pesticides. The problem in my opinion is Monsanto themselves due to their corrupt monopoly in the industry.

I would LOVE to see GMOs used for good, and I honestly believe they will someday revolutionize the world in a positive way! 

But I cannot trust Monsanto because they have too many ties to our infamous government! It's obvious they are bending laws in their favor!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Been there many times.  I like that part of the US.


i know not of where you speak.  there is not "like" paired with "that part of the US" at this location.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

this thread needs some corn eating cows.

moo

----------


## Enforcer

It's gonna make your family jewels fall off.





> Am I bad?
> 
> 
> I tasted good.
> 
> I saw a unnaturally big corn husk that was like 2000 years old in Mesa Verde, CO.  It was GMO, so I have been told.  Natural corn is very small.  
> 
> 
> Does GMO give one gas?  or is it the German beer?
> ...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Been there many times.  I like that part of the US.
> 
> But a chubby gal thought she was too good for me a long time ago in Albuquerque on a TDY.  So I guess the chicks kinda suck there.


that's ABQ for ya.

lots of pregnant teenagers running around in these parts, so you may find a match.

oh, yeah.  but there's only one bar.

----------


## eduardo89

> that's ABQ for ya.
> 
> lots of pregnant teenagers running around in these parts, so you may find a match.
> 
> oh, yeah.  but there's only one bar.


But there's a Chili's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> But there's a Chili's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## donnay

Nearly 90% of the US corn crop is GMO.  You need to stay away from it!!

*Monsanto’s GMO Corn Causing Weight Gain, Disrupting Organs*

*Mike Barrett*
Infowars.com
March 21, 2012

Are genetically modified foods making you sick and fat? Monsanto’s genetically modified creations have been pegged for causing a plethora of environmental and human harm, but are they also contributing to one of the country’s fastest growing health problems? A study published in the International Journal of Biological Sciences shows that GM food is indeed contributing to the obesity epidemic.

While being one of the first to report on a comparative analysis of blood and organ system data of rats fed GM corn, the study effectively ends the debate as to whether GMO foods are safe regarding health. The study found that GM corn fed to mice led to an increase in overall body weight of about 3.7 percent, while also increasing the weight of the liver by up to 11 percent.


    “Crude and relative liver weights are also affected at the end of the maximal (33%) GM maize feeding level as well as that of the heart which for corresponding parameters to a comparable extent, showed up to an 11% weight increase…Additional statistically significant differences include … higher … overall body (3.7%) weight.”

But this 2009 study sheds much more light on GMO dangers than mere weight increase.

    “There is a world-wide debate concerning the safety and regulatory approval process of genetically modified (GM) crops and foods. In order to scientifically address this issue, it is necessary to have access to toxicological tests, preferably on mammals, performed over the longest time-scales involving detailed blood and organ system analyses.”the introduction states. “For the first time in the world, we’ve proven that GMO are neither sufficiently healthy nor proper to be commercialized…Each time, for all three GMOs, the kidneys and liver, which are the main organs that react to a chemical food poisoning, had problems,” indicated Gilles-Eric Séralini, an expert member of the Commission for Biotechnology Reevaluation.

Needless to say, Monsanto’s GMO crops are causing numerous other problems in our world. While contributing to weight gain, the company’s GM corn has been shown to be creating resistant rootworms — causing farmers to use even more threatening pesticides on GMO crops. Of course the use of Monsanto’s Bt  biopesticides has also been shown to to be aiding in decline of our health, recently being found to wreak havoc on human kidney cells. This is an indirect, but very real way GMO crops are causing damage.

GMO crops are known to cause short term damage to nature and your biology, but it is perhaps the long-term consequences that are most concerning. We currently have information and research regarding the detrimental effects of GMO foods in the short term, but they continue to be used while long-term effects are still a mystery even to supporters of GMOs. It is for these reasons, among many others, that GMO crops are continually being banned around the world. Hungary, France, Peru, and others have taken all action against GMO crops and GM foods altogether due to safety hazards these products pose on human health, the ecosystem, and the environment. 
This article was published at the Natural Society.

----------


## Danke

donnay in to ruin the thread, much like her counterpart.

----------


## V3n

I just realised Danke and dannno are two different people!  )somehow the avatar confused me(

Also, the realtonygoodwin is not the same as [it's] reallygoodtowin.  (reallygoodtowin does not exist)

P.P.S. GMO corn sucks - watch Food Inc. and watch what you eat!

----------


## eduardo89

> I just realised Danke and dannno are two different people!  )somehow the avatar confused me(
> 
> Also, the realtonygoodwin is not the same as [it's] reallygoodtowin.  (reallygoodtowin does not exist)
> 
> P.P.S. GMO corn sucks - watch Food Inc. and watch what you eat!


I always thought realtonygoodwin did that username cause there was a "tonygoodwin" who was trying to impersonate him.

----------


## donnay



----------


## pacelli

> No way.
> 
> Just find something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And try not to creep out the nice veggie stand lady too much.


Those folks really bust their asses to do that. There's a reason for it.

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> How was it?
> 
> 
> Also,  my general opinion on GMOs:
> I don't think GMOs are bad, and it has helped a lot without the need of pesticides. The problem in my opinion is Monsanto themselves due to their corrupt monopoly in the industry.
> 
> I would LOVE to see GMOs used for good, and I honestly believe they will someday revolutionize the world in a positive way! 
> 
> But I cannot trust Monsanto because they have too many ties to our infamous government! It's obvious they are bending laws in their favor!


The concept of GMOs is that they RESIST the effects of pesticides; so the farmers dump the pesticides on their fields without worrying about killing their crops, just the weeds.

Also, it is proven that GMOs are extremely bad for your health:

19 Studies Show GMO corn and soybeans linked to organ disruption:
http://www.enveurope.com/content/23/1/10

Farmers Speak Out Against Monsanto:
http://www.naturalnews.com/033368_farmers_Monsanto.html

Toxin From GM Crops Found in Human Blood:
http://indiatoday.intoday.in/story/t.../1/137728.html

GMO Foods Linked to Cancer:
http://www.agoracosmopolitan.com/new...0/23/1304.html

GMO Linked to Celiac Disease:
http://glutenfreerecipebox.com/gmo-c...celiac-disease

Roundup, GMOs Linked to Emergence of Deadly New Pathogen Causing Spontaneous Abortions:
http://www.truthistreason.net/roundu...eous-abortions

GMO Soy Linked to Sterility, Infant Mortality:
http://organicconnectmag.com/wp/gmo-.../#.T17Cp1tW7DM



*GMOs have only revolutionized the world in a very, very bad way.  Permaculture, forest gardening, and biodynamic farming WILL revolutionize the world; in fact, it is currently happening as we speak.*

----------


## Danke

> I just realised Danke and dannno are two different people!  )somehow the avatar confused me(
> 
> Also, the realtonygoodwin is not the same as [it's] reallygoodtowin.  (reallygoodtowin does not exist)
> 
> P.P.S. GMO corn sucks - watch Food Inc. and watch what you eat!


I was enjoying my night, until the dogs started to bark.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I was enjoying my night, until the dogs started to bark.


arf arf arf



you don't feed them GMO grain-based food, do you Danke??  hmmm??????

----------


## V3n

> I was enjoying my night, until the dogs started to bark.


Woof.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

i have a relevant question i used to ask people as a teenager:

if you were on a cruise, and you knew the ship was going to sink and you'd be stranded on an island, what would you definitely have for your last meal?

----------


## eduardo89

I'm going to quote Kiwi right now:





> "if you were on a cruise, and you knew the ship was going to crash and you'd be stranded on an island, what would you definitely have for your last meal?"



And here is her answer to that question




> CORN
> of course!
> you can replant it!

----------


## eduardo89

Dammit! she beat me to it

----------


## donnay



----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Dammit! she beat me to it


also (as long as you don't chew them up):

----------


## Danke

> i have a relevant question i used to ask people as a teenager:
> 
> if you were on a cruise, and you knew the ship was going to sink and you'd be stranded on an island, what would you definitely have for your last meal?


Furburger.

----------


## eduardo89

> Furburger.


you like them furry?

----------


## donnay

> i have a relevant question i used to ask people as a teenager:
> 
> if you were on a cruise, and you knew the ship was going to sink and you'd be stranded on an island, what would you definitely have for your last meal?


I would hope that the Island was like Gilligans and I would be like Maryanne.  I would eat bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed.  

In all honesty you would probably be better off on a stranded Island.  LOL!

----------


## eduardo89

> also (as long as you don't chew them up):


Have they been intentionally trying to make Mr. Planter look less homosexual?

----------


## donnay

> Have they been intentionally trying to make Mr. Planter look less homosexual?


LOL!  He looks like one of those stuffy chaps in Great Britain.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I would hope that the Island was like Gilligans and I would be like Maryanne.  I would bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed.  
> 
> In all honesty you would probably be better off on a stranded Island.  LOL!


nope, not coconuts or bananas.

go green:
cultivate some recycled maize.

----------


## eduardo89

> LOL!  He looks like one of those stuffy chaps in Great Britain.


Indubitably.

----------


## Danke

> you like them furry?


bald, furry... just ask pcosmar.

----------


## eduardo89

> bald, furry... just ask pcosmar.


PMing him right now.

----------


## donnay

> Furburger.


Danke with his companion.

----------


## eduardo89

> Danke with his companion.


He's lonely right now. She's hibernating.

----------


## Danke

> Danke with his companion.


Hits home doesn't it?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Best. Animated. Gif. EVER!!!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Hits home doesn't it?


they killed your girlie... but i have their email, so if you want me to pass it along to you, just ask

----------


## V3n

I feel left out, thus I am bored with you.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Best. Animated. Gif. EVER!!!!


you owe me so much freaking rep.  good think i'm not keeping a tab.

----------


## eduardo89

> they killed your girlie... but i have their email, so if you want me to pass it along to you, just ask


Jealous bitches.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> you owe me so much freaking rep.  good think i'm not keeping a tab.


Won't matter.

This whole thread is low value and we are all reported.

----------


## eduardo89

> Won't matter.
> 
> This whole thread is low value and we are all reported.


]

Surprised it hasn't been moved to Off Topic yet.

----------


## Danke

> they killed your girlie... but i have their email, so if you want me to pass it along to you, just ask


Too fat, right Eduardo?

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Won't matter.
> 
> This whole thread is low value and we are all reported.


$#@!.  you're right.

wait, but is it "excessive"???


Did i do that?  


yes, yes i did.

freaking subjective freaking POS words.

----------


## donnay

> Hits home doesn't it?

----------


## eduardo89

> Too fat, right Eduardo?


Too fat for me, but she's furry enough for you.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> ]
> 
> Surprised it hasn't been moved to Off Topic yet.


Health freedom is the new "home basement" in the game of low-value-posting-tag of RPF??

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I would bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed.


You would...*what?*...bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed?

----------


## eduardo89

> You would...*what?*...bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed?


Poor AF, that's going to be the menu for the next 6 weeks.

----------


## Anti Federalist

>

----------


## donnay

> You would...*what?*...bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed?


EAT!  You filthy old man!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> You would...*what?*...bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed?


CORN!! ftw

(and furburgers?  excuse my innocent naivite)

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Poor AF, that's going to be the menu for the next 6 weeks.


I'll let fly boy get his kicks by posting the pic of the two old timey sailors feeding each other bananas.

----------


## eduardo89

> CORN!! ftw
> 
> (and furburgers?  excuse my innocent naivite)


We'll keep this clean

----------


## Lishy

> The concept of GMOs is that they RESIST the effects of pesticides; so the farmers dump the pesticides on their fields without worrying about killing their crops, just the weeds.
> 
> Also, it is proven that GMOs are extremely bad for your health:
> 
> 19 Studies Show GMO corn and soybeans linked to organ disruption:
> http://www.enveurope.com/content/23/1/10
> 
> Farmers Speak Out Against Monsanto:
> http://www.naturalnews.com/033368_farmers_Monsanto.html
> ...


But those are Monsanto GMOs, are they not?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> EAT!  You filthy old man!

----------


## eduardo89

> I'll let fly boy get his kicks by posting the pic of the two old timey sailors feeding each other bananas.


If he ever get's done fapping once he searches for it

----------


## Danke

> You would...*what?*...bananas and coconuts and fish and seaweed?


I bet she is wearing the lingerie you bought her on that last sail tonight.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We'll keep this clean


LOL - Looks like all the food around here when Jefferson dog starts shedding.

----------


## V3n

been here awhile.. what's it take to get in?

----------


## eduardo89

> I bet she is wearing the lingerie you bought her on that last sail tonight.


The Petty Officer he had model it for him first gave it back?

----------


## donnay

Danke don't forget to save the corn cobs...they are handy for when you run out of toilet paper.

----------


## V3n



----------


## flightlesskiwi

> 


what do you want????????  tell us.. we will provide.  as long as it's a request for low value posts.

----------


## eduardo89

>

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I bet she is wearing the lingerie you bought her on that last sail tonight.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> 


Mr. AF... i don't quite know if that was the proper response.

----------


## V3n

> what do you want????????  tell us.. we will provide.  as long as it's a request for low value posts.


That's all I wanted.

----------


## donnay

> I bet she is wearing the lingerie you bought her on that last sail tonight.

----------


## donnay

> 


Jump in anytime!

----------


## specsaregood

> I did an internship at Monsanto's legal department. Great bunch of guys working there.


I used to develop, maintain and host their website.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I used to develop, maintain and host their website.


TRAITOR!!!!

----------


## specsaregood

> TRAITOR!!!!


It was the mid 90's, we didn't think in such black and white extremist terms.

----------


## eduardo89

> It was the mid 90's, we didn't think in such black and white extremist terms.


You're a monster.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Must Not Fap.

----------


## V3n

I want to apologize for anything I might have said or depicted tonight in one fraem:


P.S. GMO corn is the devil.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Mr. AF... i don't quite know if that was the proper response.


Oh c'mon, I'm still cracking up.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I want to apologize for anything I might have said or depicted tonight in one fraem:
> 
> 
> P.S. GMO corn is the devil.


hey!  me too!!  +1

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I want to apologize for anything I might have said or depicted tonight in one fraem:
> 
> 
> P.S. GMO corn is the devil.

----------


## eduardo89

> I want to apologize for anything I might have said or depicted tonight in one fraem:
> .


Yeah, so am I. I'm 180 ounces into the 200 ounces of beer I'm drinking tonight (sadly, I don't have more and no stores are open at 5:43am)

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Oh c'mon, I'm still cracking up.


sick.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah, so am I. I'm 180 ounces into the 200 ounces of beer I'm drinking tonight (sadly, I don't have more and no stores are open at 5:43am)


Ounces?

Aren't you guys all metricfags over there?

----------


## eduardo89

> sick.


Mark Messier = biggest douche ever

He donated a trophy to the NHL called the "Mark Messier Leadership Award"

----------


## eduardo89

> Ounces?
> 
> Aren't you guys all metricfags over there?


I converted it for you backwards retards to understand 

Edit; That's a little harsh, but I stand by the comment

----------


## specsaregood

> Ounces?
> Aren't you guys all metricfags over there?


and who the hell gets drunk off beer anyways?  beer is what you drink in the shower on a hot day when you are parched.

----------


## Danke

> Ounces?
> 
> Aren't you guys all metricfags over there?


Takes one to know..


sorry that was a cheap shot. 

I believe sailors serve some sort of purpose in life...

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I want to apologize for anything I might have said or depicted tonight in one fraem:


hey V3n...  is it getting hard to keep up with all this? i feel so behind and slow.  like 14.4k modem speed.  *14.4k dial up sound*

edit: enter "woman" joke

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I converted it for you backwards retards to understand 
> 
> Edit; That's a little harsh, but I stand by the comment





> Takes one to know..
> 
> 
> sorry that was a cheap shot.


I did it to myself.

That's what I get for introducing a /b/ - ism onto the board

----------


## specsaregood

> hey V3n...  is it getting hard to keep up with all this? i feel so behind and slow.  like 14.4k modem speed.  *14.4k dial up sound*


if it makes you feel better, when i was helping the evil corp do their website I was surrounded by a bank of 500 of those mfuckers. note: they put off a whole lot of heat.  id go outside in the missouri summer heat to cool off.

----------


## anaconda

> I tasted good.


More information than I needed.

----------


## eduardo89

> and who the hell gets drunk off beer anyways?  beer is what you drink in the shower on a hot day when you are parched.


When you can get half a litre 16.9070114 US fluid ounces for 30 cents, you get drunk off beer.

and piss like a pregnant woman.

----------


## eduardo89

> hey V3n...  is it getting hard to keep up with all this? i feel so behind and slow.  like 14.4k modem speed.  **14.4k dial up sound**
> 
> edit: enter "woman" joke


Are you listenign to Skrillex?

----------


## specsaregood

> When you can get half a litre 16.9070114 US fluid ounces for 30 cents, you get drunk off beer.
> and piss like a pregnant woman.


that sounds like a helluva lot of effort.

----------


## Danke

> and piss like a pregnant woman.

----------


## eduardo89

> that sounds like a helluva lot of effort.


it's good to keep a buzz going for about 6 hours without getting a hang over in the morning.

----------


## specsaregood

> it's good to keep a buzz going for about 6 hours without getting a hang over in the morning.


im not sure i've ever had a hang over.   i do know that a milwaukee's best ice for breakfast will get you emptied out and on the road quickly in the morning.

----------


## wrestlingwes_8

> But those are Monsanto GMOs, are they not?


A GMO, is a GMO; it would be like arguing the difference between Pepsi and Coke.  Yeah, they both have a little different flavor but both are equally terrible for you.  Same with different GMOs; Monsanto controls nearly all the GMOs though so the point is really moot.

----------


## eduardo89

> im not sure i've ever had a hang over.   i do know that a milwaukee's best ice for breakfast will get you emptied out and on the road quickly in the morning.


i get horrible hangovers from anything other than beer. like really really bad ones, i think it's cause i dehydrate really easily and i'm hypoglycemic and when i'm hungover i can't eat.

Although I've learned. Best hangover "feel better" food is a chicken salad with yogurt dressing, a Dortmunder Export  and some cold Spezi

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> When you can get half a litre 16.9070114 US fluid ounces for 30 cents, you get drunk off beer.
> 
> and piss like a pregnant woman.





> 



 true, but only in the 3rd trimester for me

----------


## specsaregood

> i get horrible hangovers from anything other than beer. like really really bad ones, i think it's cause i dehydrate really easily and i'm hypoglycemic and when i'm hungover i can't eat.
> 
> Although I've learned. Best hangover "feel better" food is a chicken salad with yogurt dressing, a Dortmunder Export  and some cold Spezi


you might get some more tips from danke, pilots know all the best hangover cures I hear.

----------


## eduardo89

> you might get some more tips from danke, pilots know all the best hangover cures I hear.


I've tried everything. Even some weird Russian pills which are supposed to prevent hangovers. Didn't work.

----------


## donnay

> I've tried everything. Even some weird Russian pills which are supposed to prevent hangovers. Didn't work.


You have to make a bloody Mary and drink it in the morning.  It will cure you, trust me.

----------


## eduardo89

> You have to make a bloody Mary and drink it in the morning.  It will cure you, trust me.


That almost made me puke. I remember waking up one morning in Moscow and my bed was all red. I checked my whole body for cuts. No, it was bloody Mary's from the night before. Also lost my wallet, phone, and passport that night. Fun stuff.

True story.

----------


## specsaregood

> You have to make a bloody Mary and drink it in the morning.  It will cure you, trust me.


ive found that i much prefer a bloody maria to a bloody mary.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> That almost made me puke. I remember waking up one morning in Moscow and my bed was all red. I checked my whole body for cuts. No, it was bloody Mary's from the night before. Also lost my wallet, phone, and passport that night. Fun stuff.
> 
> True story.


i know how old you are.  and that story makes me really, reeeeeally sad.

----------


## eduardo89

> i know how old you are.  and that story makes me really, reeeeeally sad.


You know waaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much about me. Seriously, shhhhh!

----------


## donnay

> That almost made me puke. I remember waking up one morning in Moscow and my bed was all red. I checked my whole body for cuts. No, it was bloody Mary's from the night before. Also lost my wallet, phone, and passport that night. Fun stuff.
> 
> True story.


EGADS!  That would have scared me too.

----------


## specsaregood

> i know how old you are.  and that story makes me really, reeeeeally sad.


you mean because he wasn't cut and he wasn't missing his kidneys?  or because he was too young to know that bloody marys are a morning drink?

----------


## donnay

> ive found that i much prefer a bloody maria to a bloody mary.


Hmm...that sounds good.  Never had one.  I like Tequila!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I've tried everything. Even some weird Russian pills which are supposed to prevent hangovers. Didn't work.


Which would explain...




> That almost made me puke. I remember waking up one morning in Moscow and my bed was all red. I checked my whole body for cuts. No, it was bloody Mary's from the night before. Also lost my wallet, phone, and passport that night. Fun stuff.
> 
> True story.

----------


## eduardo89

> you mean because he wasn't cut and he wasn't missing his kidneys?  or because he was too young to know that bloody marys are a morning drink?


I'll just make it clear, I was 17 when I moved to Moscow. Those were 8 months of fuuuuuuuuun. Although I did live in a $#@!hole. But it was only $90 a month to stay there, so I understood it wasn't exactly going to be the Ritz-Carlton.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> you mean because he wasn't cut and he wasn't missing his kidneys?  or because he was too young to know that bloody marys are a morning drink?


no meaning he's incredibly young.  i guess he's getting it all out at once  ???

----------


## eduardo89

> no meaning he's incredibly young.  i guess he's getting it all out at once  ???


it was ages ago though, it was like 6 years ago.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Hmm...that sounds good.  Never had one.  I like Tequila!


Mrs. Donna, you and i would get along SPLENDIDLY!!




> it was ages ago though, it was like 6 years ago.


good lord!! you were like 12!!!

----------


## eduardo89

> good lord!! you were like 12!!!


pfft, you know how old i am. and you know plenty of my stories, you could easily publicly shame me

----------


## Anti Federalist

> good lord!! you were like 12!!!


I can recall pinching the old man's smokes and beer at that age.

Oh, and Tequila = Wormy Mexican rotgut.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> pfft, you know how old i am. and you know plenty of my stories, you could easily publicly shame me


i would never do that.

besides, your misogynism humiliates yourself without my help.

----------


## eduardo89

> i would never do that.
> 
> besides, your misogynism humiliates yourself without my help.


says the misogynistic woman.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I can recall pinching the old man's smokes and beer at that age.
> 
> Oh, and Tequila = Wormy Mexican rotgut.


Mr. AF.. i DO enjoy me some Ketel One as well.

i need to convince Mr. flightless it's all about NH FSP!!

----------


## donnay

> Mrs. Donna, you and i would get along SPLENDIDLY!!


I love margaritas too!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> says the misogynistic woman.


i love women.

i think we are great.

i'm happy God blessed me with femininity. 

sometimes we are severely misguided, though.  and a good man is invaluable.

----------


## eduardo89

> I love margaritas too!!


you and kiwi need to get a room

----------


## donnay

> I can recall pinching the old man's smokes and beer at that age.
> 
> Oh, and Tequila = Wormy Mexican rotgut.


You REALLY don't know what's good.  That worm will give you a three day buzz!

Eat some good Mexican food with ghost peppers, that'll kill the worm!!

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> I love margaritas too!!


you're soooo awesome! fresh limes, tequila, grand mariner (or cointreau), some agave and voila.

i drink them in a martini glass to feel more girlie.  hehe.

----------


## eduardo89

> you're soooo awesome! fresh limes, tequila, grand mariner (or cointreau), some agave and voila.
> 
> i drink them in a martini glass to feel more girlie.  hehe.


Martini glasses aren't girlie. James Bond drinks martinis.

----------


## donnay

> you're soooo awesome! fresh limes, tequila, grand mariner (or cointreau), some agave and voila.
> 
> i drink them in a martini glass to feel more girlie.  hehe.


Sounds good.  When I lived in Palm Beach a couple of my friends and I would go to this cigar bar and drink Margaritas and smoke cigars.  LOL!  Those were good times!

----------


## eduardo89

> Sounds good.  When I lived in Palm Beach a couple of my friends and I would go to this cigar bar and drink Margaritas and smoke cigars.  LOL!  Those were good times!


Damn, a woman who can enjoy a cigar is very hot. AF is a lucky man.

----------


## specsaregood

Are very many restaurants up in NH BYOB? Most of them are around here.  Love getting margaritas at BYOB restaurants, its the only way to get appropriately powerful drinks.

----------


## flightlesskiwi

> Sounds good.  When I lived in Palm Beach a couple of my friends and I would go to this cigar bar and drink Margaritas and smoke cigars.  LOL!  Those were good times!


i used to enjoy cigars.. and "re-engineered" cigars.

dang, Ms. Donnay.. nice to know there are awesome ladies out there.

----------


## eduardo89

> i used to enjoy cigars.. *and "re-engineered" cigars.*
> 
> dang, Ms. Donnay.. nice to know there are awesome ladies out there.


BAD KIWI! NO!

----------


## donnay

> Are very many restaurants up in NH BYOB? Most of them are around here.  Love getting margaritas at BYOB restaurants, its the only way to get appropriately powerful drinks.


Not any I have been to.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> You REALLY don't know what's good.  That worm will give you a three day buzz!
> 
> Eat some good Mexican food with ghost peppers, that'll kill the worm!!


Pffft...Mescalin and crank will give you a three day buzz. 

That guacamole rotgut will make you $#@! blood for three days, maybe.

----------


## anaconda

> I remember waking up one morning in Moscow



Idaho or Russia?

----------


## anaconda

> Pffft...Mescalin and crank will give you a three day buzz. 
> 
> That guacamole rotgut will make you $#@! blood for three days, maybe.


Can we safely assume that the 3-day buzz is substantially different between crank and mescalin?

----------


## eduardo89

> Idaho or Russia?


This Moscow

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Can we safely assume that the 3-day buzz is substantially different between crank and mescalin?


You misunderstand.

You take 'em *together*.

----------


## anaconda

> You misunderstand.
> 
> You take 'em *together*.


Ah...sorta like "candy flipping."

----------


## Lishy

> A GMO, is a GMO; it would be like arguing the difference between Pepsi and Coke.  Yeah, they both have a little different flavor but both are equally terrible for you.  Same with different GMOs; Monsanto controls nearly all the GMOs though so the point is really moot.


That's like saying all pizza has pepperoni.

----------


## amonasro

I had some corn in South America, it was way more variegated than American corn. It looked messed up, to be honest. But it tasted amazing, much better than Iowa corn. Served with traditional cheese they call it Choclo. It's a popular street food.

----------


## HaryTemp

> http://naturalliving360.com/gm-food-...isruption.html
> 
> The rest of the article is also very good.


naturalliving not exactly an unbiased or reputable source.

----------


## The_Ruffneck

Someone has probably already pointed this out but 2000 year old corn cannot be GM.
Selecting superior food attributes (usually yield based) and focusing on those through breeding , cross pollination or grafting is totally different to GM.

----------


## Lishy

Aren't they both delicacies in their own way? (Well, minus Monsanto's GMOs...)

----------


## specsaregood

> Someone has probably already pointed this out but 2000 year old corn cannot be GM.
> Selecting superior food attributes (usually yield based) and focusing on those through breeding , cross pollination or grafting is totally different to GM.


If ancient alien astronauts could come down here and make cities, structures and griffins then they surely could have GM'd a couple strains of corn at the same time.

----------


## eduardo89

> If ancient alien astronauts could come down here and make cities, structures and griffins then they surely could have GM'd a couple strains of corn at the same time.

----------


## TexanRudeBoy

..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> i used to enjoy cigars.. and "re-engineered" cigars.
> 
> dang, Ms. Donnay.. nice to know there are awesome ladies out there.


FlightlessKiwi's last post here.

Wish she would come back.

Her and SailingAway and Rev9 too.

----------


## Origanalist

> FlightlessKiwi's last post here.
> 
> Wish she would come back.
> 
> Her and SailingAway and Rev9 too.


The only posts I ever read of FlightlessKiwi were on revbox, my loss. SailingAway welcomed me here and I always had a high regard of her. Rev9 made some enemies I guess but I miss his prose and general addition to the magic that was.

----------


## fr33

Monsanto knows how to make corn man.

----------


## eduardo89

> FlightlessKiwi's last post here.
> 
> Wish she would come back.


Unfortunately that isn't going to happen. Long story...but I accept all the blame.

----------


## eduardo89

This picture reminded me of this thread.

----------


## donnay



----------

